# S.M.A.R.T. command Failed Error



## buddyram (Mar 22, 2012)

Yesterday evening when i switched ON my PC, to my surprise the system was unable to boot. It started showing *"SMART Command Failed"* Error. I was puzzled to see this message. I checked the connection to the hard disk(removed the connection and connected again), but nothing changed.


Reinstalling the OS with the Bootable WIndows DVD also didn't work.

I am using AMD Phenom X 2 555 Processor with ASUS motherboard.

 Any solutions/suggestions for this?   Am taking the hard drive to the service centre today as it is still within the warranty period!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 22, 2012)

HDD is failing or has already failed. Sorry.


----------



## buddyram (Mar 22, 2012)

I presume the same.

 Is there anyway i could recover the data?   pretty optimistic


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 22, 2012)

Boot with Seatools and check your harddisk

Link


----------



## buddyram (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ooops its WD not seagate


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 22, 2012)

buddyram said:


> ^^ooops its WD not seagate



oh ! But it still works will all brands of hdd !! 

Give it a try mate !


----------



## buddyram (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah done........was thinking to take it to SP Road
first i'll try it


----------

